# Spiral-Text



## Eroli (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte wieder mal einige helfende Hände. Und zwar will ich einen Text so in Spiralform darstellen wie im angefügtem Beispiel.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich den Text noch nicht sicher weiß und ich deshalb wohl eine Photopshop-Datei benötigen würde, wo ich mir den Text selber reinschreiben bzw ersetzen kann.

Ich weiß, dass das etwas frech wirken mag, aber ich denke, dass es nicht zuuuviel arbeit machen dürfte und die geübten Photoshopkünstler dies in wenigen Minuten hinkriegen dürften.

Ihr würdet mir wirklich einen riesen Gefallen tun.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## smileyml (24. Januar 2011)

Dann sollte es dir ja nicht schwer fallen folgende Schritte zu machen:
1. Erzeuge einen Pfad in gewünschter Spiralform.
2. Klicke im Pfadfenster mit dem Textwerkzeug den Pfad im Bild an.
3. Schreibe Text und ein Pfadtext wird zusätzlich erzeugt - ebenso eine Textebene, die editierbar ist.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Eroli (25. Januar 2011)

Wie erzeuge ich denn so einen schönen, runden Pfad? Ich habe Pfade bisher immer nur in Linienform erzeugt, glaube ich :-D


----------



## smileyml (25. Januar 2011)

Diesen habe ich z.B. aus Illustrator und als Pfad eingefügt. Dort ist er quasi als eine Art Grundobjekt vorhanden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Eroli (25. Januar 2011)

Ich besitze leider kein Illustrator. Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit, um ans Ziel zu gelangen?


----------



## smileyml (25. Januar 2011)

Mmmh, na hier bekommst du scheinbar schon mal eine Spirale als EPS - http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/9/spirale-mit-photoshop-145680-1.html
Ansonsten könnte man entsprechend nach eps- oder ai-Dateien suchen, in denen Spiralen sind. Beide lassen sich in PS öffnen und ggf. auf die Pfade zuigreifen.


----------

